# disappearing posts after re-logging in



## jimreilly

I keep having the experience, after having logged in once, of trying to post a reply in a thread, but being asked to log in again, and then having my answer disappear forever after I have done so. This has happened several times with longer answers that I have taken some time over, only to have to reconstruct them (or to give up, log off, and go to bed!).

Why would I have to re-log in? i.e. is there a time limit on log-ins? or am I doing something else wrong?


----------



## Philippa

jimreilly said:
			
		

> I keep having the experience, after having logged in once, of trying to post a reply in a thread, but being asked to log in again, and then having my answer disappear forever after I have done so. This has happened several times with longer answers that I have taken some time over, only to have to reconstruct them (or to give up, log off, and go to bed!).
> Why would I have to re-log in? i.e. is there a time limit on log-ins? or am I doing something else wrong?


Hi Jim!
There does seem to be a time limit when you don't tick the 'Remember me' box. Could that be it? It's horrible when it gobbles up your message. Usually I can click back and what I typed is still there. I then copy it and paste it after I have logged in again.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=475749&postcount=10
Philippa


----------



## jimreilly

Thank you--I haven't been clicking the "remember me" button, and I'll try that!


----------



## Ilmo

I have had the same problem.
Thanks, this helped me, too.


----------



## Fishwife

Is it possible for the server to keep the text through the log-in process?  I'm getting discouraged from posting.


----------



## ILT

Hi fishwife:  I would suggest checking the "remember me" box when logging in, that way, it doesn't matter how long you take to prepare your post, you will not be logged out and required to log in again.


----------



## Kelly B

If you prefer not to use "remember me", you can compose your post in Word or notepad, then copy and paste it into the WR reply box.


----------



## You little ripper!

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Jim!
> There does seem to be a time limit when you don't tick the 'Remember me' box. Could that be it? It's horrible when it gobbles up your message. Usually I can click back and what I typed is still there. I then copy it and paste it after I have logged in again.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=475749&postcount=10
> Philippa


That certainly worked for me. I think I thanked you back then but I'll do it again just to be on the safe side.   Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

FYI: If you tick the Remember box and log off, the browser might remember your nick but certainly not your password. If you are the only user of the computer you use to access the forum, why bother logging off anyway?

Jana


----------



## Fishwife

Thank you, all.  I'll use the "remember me."  I'm glad to see that one posting I _really_ did not want to retype, did go through, apparently before the login window appeared.  I hope this is a good omen for other neophytes or those who post from shared computers.

Maureen


----------



## geve

Kelly B said:
			
		

> If you prefer not to use "remember me", you can compose your post in Word or notepad, then copy and paste it into the WR reply box.


I've developed a paranoia about that, when my e-mail box did exactly the same thing (back in the internet ice age): I spent hours writing a message, and when I clicked "send" it would tell me "you're not logged any more"... rhaaaa!!
So I took the habit to copy the whole text of my message before clicking the "send" button ; and I still do it here... Therefore if there's any problem (loggin, or server outage, or internet connection), I can run to the closest text application and paste it there... 
(does that make me sound like a maniac??)
(Of course, now the e-mail works better. It only unlogs me very occasionnally... when I forget to perform my little ritual)


----------



## Philippa

Philippa said:
			
		

> There does seem to be a time limit when you don't tick the 'Remember me' box.


Hello!
Since this thread has been woken up, I´ll post what I now think happens: If I don´t tick the remember me box then so long as I´m actively clicking things then it doesn´t log me out, but if I seem to be inactive for a while (when really I´m active, looking things up and typing) then it logs me out.
Saludos desde Granada
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Since this thread has been woken up, I´ll post what I now think happens: If I don´t tick the remember me box then so long as I´m actively clicking things then it doesn´t log me out, but if I seem to be inactive for a while (when really I´m active, looking things up and typing) then it logs me out.
> Saludos desde Granada
> Philippa


I never got logged out. After a while of inactivity, however, the software stops keeping track of threads I haven't read (i.e. bold thread titles disappear). 

Jana


----------



## Josh_

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Since this thread has been woken up, I´ll post what I now think happens: If I don´t tick the remember me box then so long as I´m actively clicking things then it doesn´t log me out, but if I seem to be inactive for a while (when really I´m active, looking things up and typing) then it logs me out.
> Saludos desde Granada
> Philippa


Yes.  What I do is press the preview button every few minutes so I don't get logged out.  But the safest thing, as others have mentioned, is to write the message in a Word document and copy and paste.  I *always* do this now after losing big posts in the past.


----------



## natasha2000

Hmmmhhmh... It happened to me, but only once....

Although it logs me out while writing reply, when I log back, it automatically passes my text safely and in total in the link... And I don't even know about that "rememeber me" button....


----------

